# Guess The Web Browser



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

Firefox

Chrome

Opera

Safari

Netscape


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

First four are pretty easy.

Methinks there could be a Microsoft hater posting these pictures.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Last picture could be sort of Sewage Cleaner Tool - for Win *Inter*net *Explorer*.


----------

